# ******* Tractor Shed



## Fordfarm

Here is a photo fo a tractor shed I'm in the process of building. So far, I have $12 in lag bolts, $17 in tin screws, and $3.50 in rafters - a grand total of $32.50! The tin and poles were free (scrounged), and the pallets were free. The rest of the wood was also scrounged. I will (hopefully) be working on the side tin in the next few days. Good? Bad? UGLY?


----------



## Fordfarm

'nother one!


----------



## oobajooba

Looks good! And "free" is a great price!

Obie


----------



## Live Oak

Lookin' good and I love the price! :thumbsup: Gave me an idea or two as well!  Thanks!


----------



## Chris

HEHE...down and dirty....I admire your use of the land and stuff you had lying around.  It looks good...does it keep your tractors protected enough from the elements? You get any snow where you are from?

Andy


----------



## Fordfarm

We get snow (about 30"-40" a year average), and the shed is 15' deep so it will hold the tractors nicely. When I get the tin up it will be a LITTLE more weather proof!


----------



## Fordfarm

*UPDATE!*

Well - I got the tin on! It ain't pretty, but it does the job! I still have a little finish work (eave, ends, a few longer screws), but it is 90% done. The old tin looks rough, but I'll try to "paint" it the Summer to help the looks a bit!My 8N doesn't mind, though!


----------



## Fordfarm

Another


----------



## Battalion Chief

*Youch!*

New to the forum so I am browsing the posts.. 

Yes indeed that thing is UGLY! But I want one!!!  .. and you did give me an idea... Thanks.. 

A neighbor has some old utility poles I can have (couldn't "get them" until I got the tractor), now I can go get them and place them in the ground and make a shelter.. I, too, have access to old pallets and lumber.. just need to scrounge some tin.. 

Great ... looking forward to building my "old looking" tractor shed.


----------



## Fordfarm

Since them I have also put up a 13' x 26' goat barn. I used the same "pallet technologies" I used on the tractor shed. I divided the barn into 3 sections and have since put over 85 bales of hay into one part. The other 2 parts I use to milk the goats and to have a place for the goats to lounge out of the weather. This one cost $18, but a permit to build it cost $25 - go figure! I even built the windows. I still have a little finish work to do (I have since enclosed the eave in front and cut the tin away from the window and have done a few other things - just no updated photos), but the goats and cats love it.


----------



## mongoose_1

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Here is a photo fo a tractor shed I'm in the process of building. So far, I have $12 in lag bolts, $17 in tin screws, and $3.50 in rafters - a grand total of $32.50! The tin and poles were free (scrounged), and the pallets were free. The rest of the wood was also scrounged. I will (hopefully) be working on the side tin in the next few days. Good? Bad? UGLY? *



GOOD, BAD, UGLY-- What difference does it make as long as it serves the purpose.

Great job Fordfarm. And the price was right TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fordfarm

Yup - just exactly what I thought! It irritates my brother (lives across the section) but it just doesn't matter, I built it for goats and they love it!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

looks like one of those leantoos that our friends have up north wisconsin.


----------



## Morgan

I love the barns FordFarm they remid me of growing up on the farm when we made do with what we had. I ask you why a horse needs a barn the size of a mall and cost over a million dollars. Go figure but thats what folks are building now days.


----------



## Tarp_man

As far as I'm concerned, "*******" means that you are a working man. We need more like yourself. Great shed. Storage is storage as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice going! I love this typew of stuff!


----------



## wjjones

Fordfarm said:


> Here is a photo fo a tractor shed I'm in the process of building. So far, I have $12 in lag bolts, $17 in tin screws, and $3.50 in rafters - a grand total of $32.50! The tin and poles were free (scrounged), and the pallets were free. The rest of the wood was also scrounged. I will (hopefully) be working on the side tin in the next few days. Good? Bad? UGLY?


 Hey nothing wrong with that i built a 10x10 building with pallets, and scrounged materials 8 years ago, and its still standing strong. I might also mention thats some good handy work goodlooking shed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

wjjones said:


> Hey nothing wrong with that i built a 10x10 building with pallets, and scrounged materials 8 years ago, and its still standing strong. I might also mention thats some good handy work goodlooking shed.


:lmao:That's not a shed....That's a poor mans palace!:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Got a sofa and fridge of beer in that yet FF? Summers coming...........


----------



## Cublover

I got 'skid' stuff!
2 story Dog house and greenhouse, aka Wood skids and old privacy fence.
with some 'salvaged' windows and sliding glass doors added for effect. Some scrap metal roofing. A spare water pump and, and, and. Spoiled dogs! A covered deck, lawn furniture, Christmas lights, picket fence, etc.
There is 1"insulation on the walls and a 'cell' in the bottom where they can enjoy R-30, and pack together on a cold night. On warm days, they can sit on the top of the 'cell' and look out the window. (it has chicken wire to keep them from knocking the 'removeable' window out)
The fence and trim were the crates that Tractor Supply gets their 'big' stuff in. They were Glad that I hauled 3 GMC loads away.
Paint, screws and materials, I'm at $50. for both projects.
(5 years ago)


----------

